# IH 3400A Steering



## etemplet (May 6, 2012)

Hello All,
Been awhile since I last visited. Quick update, I purchased this backhoe in 2012 and did lots of work on it.... way too much. LOL I have the books and have gone boldly where I really didn't want to go. At present, my steering is a bit of an enigma.

The power steering works but chatters a little. It gives me real trouble when I pick up a heavy load with the front bucket. I lose power steering and have to muscle it. After a bit of time it begins working again but a heavy load will bring on the problem instantly. Yesterday I had to stop because the steering just quit. It got real easy to turn the wheel but I had to turn it and turn it to get the wheels to react at all.

That said, I was going to look at the steering pump today and I decided to start the hoe. I started it and the steering worked fine. So.... I went out and did my work of leveling. I did not have to carry any dirt in the bucket today.


QUESTION - Could a leaking piston in the steering cylinder cause pressure equalization on both sides of the steering valve thus negating hydraulic pressure differential which would eliminate the power assist ?? 


Cheers,
Gene
Pear River, LA


----------



## etemplet (May 6, 2012)

See my other thread on the MCV Valve and Pump as that is the path I chose to resolve the issue. I have some great pictures there if no one has seen the internals or even wonders what is IN THERE. LOL


----------

